# almond! both boys or both girls?



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Are these both boys or both girls? Or does it really not matter that the male is almond? The hen is solid white with spots on her tail.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Come back in about three weeks when the babies are feather out. As far as sex I will say that you will have one of each sex .Its rare that they have two from sex. * George


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The almond babies could be either sex from an almond father. If the mother was the only almond parent then all almond babies would be cocks and the non almond would be hens.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

george simon said:


> *Come back in about three weeks when the babies are feather out. As far as sex I will say that you will have one of each sex .Its rare that they have two from sex. * George


That is not true, Its not rare at all, There is a 50% chance of getting two birds the same sex in one nest.

Ratios as follows

1st egg cock, 2nd egg hen 25%
1st egg hen, 2nd egg cock 25%
1st egg cock, 2nd egg cock 25%
1st egg hen, 2nd egg hen 25%

So we visibly see the same sex 50% of the time but when broken down as above it is just as likely you will get two the same sex as two different sex in one clutch

I saw someone here try and state there was a 33% chance of each outcome, I think it was quazar but cannot be certain. The mathematics did not add up, visibly there are 3 outcomes but due to the difference in order in which the eggs are laid there are technically four outcomes, as above.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

As Tmass said, An almond cock to a non almond hen is not a sex linked mating so these could be any sex.


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks guys ur the best... the babies have to be both almond or carry some sort of dilute no matter what though because they have no down feathers correct?

They are so ugly its cute...


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

george simon said:


> *Come back in about three weeks when the babies are feather out. As far as sex I will say that you will have one of each sex .Its rare that they have two from sex. * George



Hey george, they have to be almond they have no down feather... or in some cases dilute as far as I have read. Forgot to mention they are 6 days old. They are not newborn in that picture.


----------

